# rollers and homers breeding



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do rollers breed with hommers I have a homer and roller seting on the same nest


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They will breed, if you allow it.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think we had similar questions before and the thing was that they will produce young ones which may not home as the parent homers nor roll as the parent rollers...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> I think we had similar questions before and the thing was that they will produce young ones which may not home as the parent homers nor roll as the parent rollers...


What will they look like?


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Crosses*

Any two breeds of pigeosn can breed together. Offspring will not be very attarctive except perhaps the color depending on the parents. Otherwise they usually look like large rollers or very poor quality homers.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They will resemble both roller and homer. Color will be based on the base color of the birds. Now neither would be in its breed performance. You could call the young birds romers beings they are homer/ roller cross.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok Thanks everyone


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is it that this person has poster clothing for sale in every topic?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

shawn arnold said:


> Why is it that this person has poster clothing for sale in every topic?


What do you mean


----------

